# Credo "3 in 1" Punch Cutter Update



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

For anyone else interested...

Hello, Thanks for your email and for your inquiry. This new item supposed to be released in November 2010 has encountered unexpected manufacturing problems. Thus we have had to postpone the delivery. We hope to make the presentation in February. I'll keep you informed of the launching date. 

Straight from Credo


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, thanks for letting us know. I have been looking everywhere for this thing.


----------



## aggunia (Oct 5, 2010)

dezyrme said:


> For anyone else interested...
> 
> Hello, Thanks for your email and for your inquiry. This new item supposed to be released in November 2010 has encountered unexpected manufacturing problems. Thus we have had to postpone the delivery. We hope to make the presentation in February. I'll keep you informed of the launching date.
> 
> Straight from Credo


I'd be interested in knowing when this will be available too. Thanks for the post!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

I will be sure to update this thread once they respond to my email


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for checking Jeremy! I've been big time interested in this myself, been wanting a punch so I thought, why not make it 3? thanks!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks Nice!


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Any news about this little toy?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope it's good news, like buy them here.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing yet...


----------



## scoof (Dec 5, 2010)

Any news from Credo as to availability?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am starting to think this thing is a total myth.


----------



## aggunia (Oct 5, 2010)

Any update on the punch cutter? Thanks...


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I will never buy another credo product again


----------



## scoof (Dec 5, 2010)

They're on the Credo site.

Not sure if they're available retail yet.


----------

